# Carbon Fiber blanks



## longbeard (Feb 26, 2018)

Some fiber blanks I made for another turner.
 I have some new stuff i'm playing with. If all turns out good, i'll show some pics.





No CA was harmed in the making of these :tongue:


Harry


----------



## mark james (Feb 26, 2018)

They look very nice.


----------



## DavidD (Feb 26, 2018)

These look very, very good!


----------



## Brotherdale (Feb 26, 2018)

Those look really good. What resin did you use?


----------



## longbeard (Feb 27, 2018)

Brotherdale said:


> Those look really good. What resin did you use?


 
West Epoxy



Harry


----------

